

Do you use native PHP settings? - EmanueleMinotto

I always see libraries and sources based on user-defined configurations, how many of you use native PHP settings or OS based configurations?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;it2.php.net&#x2F;manual&#x2F;en&#x2F;ini.list.php
======
alternize
my settings for php 5.5.5 on debian wheezy with the dotdeb.org apt-repository:

    
    
      error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_STRICT & ~E_NOTICE
      expose_php = Off
      log_errors = On
      display_errors = On
      display_startup_errors = On
      date.timezone = 'Europe/Somecity'
      magic_quotes_gpc = Off
      max_file_uploads = 256
      max_input_vars = 10000
      post_max_size = 296M
      upload_max_filesize = 256M
      session.cache_limiter = ''
      
      opcache.enable=1
      opcache.memory_consumption=128
      opcache.interned_strings_buffer=8
      opcache.max_accelerated_files=4000
      opcache.revalidate_freq=30
      opcache.fast_shutdown=1
      opcache.enable_cli=0

